# Motley Crue Feb 4th Toronto



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey I was wondering if anyone will be going to this concert? I am thinking about going to see Mick Mars, anyone else?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm going to their Calgary concert on Jan 26th. I'll be the one with the binoculars watching Mick's hands all night.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

lol, me too depending on my pay cheque this week I might pickup some last minute tickets because I am still recovering from Christmas.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I just got home from the concert and it was amazing. Absolutely amazing. Incredible. Awesome. God I need to practice more.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I got tickets!! Section 118 row 1 so I cant wait...


----------

